# Flood Control



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Recently had five units flood out due to a solenoid valve giving out on a washing machine. Extensive damages - rough estimate $200,000. +.

Now would be a great opportunity to install flood control devices to prevent it from happening in the future. Practically no one wants to buy preventative until they have been burned once.

Looking for feedback on a device that would shut-off the main water supply to the unit and have at least two contact points to detect water. Do not want the contacts in the same room. Kitchen/laundry on one end of the unit, bathrooms at the other end.

First hand experience with these type devices, good or bad, would be greatly appreciated.

Our supplier recommended the s.s. supplies that automatically cut-off. I don't like this option because we have run into cases where the H.O. installed them and when they shut-off, PITA to reset. In rental units, not a good idea IMO. :no:

Solution needs to be cost-effective, relatively fool-proof, little to no maintenance, and reliable. Does this exist?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've only seen them for 3/4" and 1" lines. May not be adequate for a multi-unit property. I've got one made by Titan Safety that we never installed. It has remote senors, auto shutoff valve, and a keypad controller that can call you if it activates.

I thought it would be a great add on but non of our residential customers have been so inclined. Send me a PM if you are interested in it or if you think it will help where you are.

Unfortunately, I think Titan Safety quit making them. It's an awesome system that never caught on.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Each unit would have one to shut off their incoming water. The line is 3/4".


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Each unit would have one to shut off their incoming water. The line is 3/4".


Somewhere -- sombody makes a electronic valve auto shutoff. A flow rate over the norm [you set] will make the valve close thereby shuting off all water. I'll try to find it!


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Try calling Rainbird irrigation. Their motorized valves are cheaper than watts Floodsafes and might be able to be rigged up on some dry contacts to a relay.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

How does this work if you have a house with a huge tub with high flow valves? Obviously you don't want to have your water main automatically shut off when you're filling the tub. I'm thinking a burst supply line is going to flow less gpm than a 3/4" tub valve wide open. 







Paul


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Somewhere -- sombody makes a electronic valve auto shutoff. A flow rate over the norm [you set] will make the valve close thereby shuting off all water. I'll try to find it!


HERE IS THE LINK .. CAN BE SET FROM 2.2 TO 22 GPM
http://www.buygpi.com/mechanical-batching.aspx


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I agree with rocksteady. A busted fridge would have less flow then a 3/4 x 2 supplied soaker tub valve. Whatever it is needs to have dry contacts.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

As far as protection for washing machine caused leaks, the Watts A2C Intelliflow Automatic Washing Machine Water Shutoff Valves with Leak Sensor offers a higher degree of protection than anything else out there. It turns the water on and off automatically when the washer is operating. It has a leak detector that will shut off both the water and the washing machine if water is detected. This extends protection even to a clogged drain backing up while the washer is draining. I would recommend rethinking the concept of the whole house protection instead of the washing machine protection. If they want the whole house thats fine but I would highly recommend this device.
http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=3427

Here is a link to the good hands that lists whole house leak detection systems...
http://www.statefarm.com/learning/loss_prevent/learning_loss_water_leak_det_system.asp

Using a flow based system is useless considering how high it would have to be set to allow large uses or, combinations of uses and the lack of protection it would give to a broken icemaker line.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Some of these units are vacant mos. at a time. That is why I am interested in presenting the most cost effective solution that works.

I will check out your link Red.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

The links on that site do not work. Guess I will Google them individually. GRRRRR


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> The links on that site do not work. Guess I will Google them individually. GRRRRR


Yep, but at least you have the names to google... :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yep, but at least you have the names to google... :laughing:


Stop making her growl Red. It scares me when she does that. :001_unsure:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Actually I just noticed that if you put the cursor on the link you can read the url that it should be going to down in the bottom corner of the browser. You can then type it in manually minus the allstate screw up.

or, click it then fix it in your url box on your browser...

like this one...

http://www.statefarm.com/learning/loss_prevent/www.watercop.com

Get rid of the red.


----------



## DouglassP (May 23, 2013)

A flow-detection based leak detection system like FloLogic has significant advantages over the point based water sensors. 
1. It can "see" all of the downstream plumbing usage from a single installation point
2. It is simpler to install since there is no need for point-based sensors and wireless networks
3. It can be set for flow sensitivity as well as flow duration 
4. It provides real-time feedback to the customer when water is running in the house via the keypad screen
5. It has battery backup that continues to detect flow and shutoff the water if a leak is detected when there is a power loss in the home


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

An intro has significant advantages as well. We know a little bit about you from your intro, so we can be sure that you are not a DIY'er or a spammer. You know that RJ isn't going to come be mean to you.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have seen these installed in some of the newer condos we service.
http://www.getfloodstop.com/


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Radium said:


> Try calling Rainbird irrigation. Their motorized valves are cheaper than watts Floodsafes and might be able to be rigged up on some dry contacts to a relay.


Anything "irrigation" and your asking for trouble. Hell solenoids, timers, electronics used in this industry are worse than the gear used in HeVac in China??:no:


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't know what I was thinking with the irrigation zone valves, I take back my old comment. 
Do not use watts Floodsafes, as a main valves or hwt sensor. I've had nothing but problems and returns.
Do not use laundry box extensions either. In power outages they have to be reset. I ended up removing it. 
I haven't found a reliable product for flood sensors to this day.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cuda said:


> I have seen these installed in some of the newer condos we service.
> http://www.getfloodstop.com/


I have installed a few of these on water heaters. They work very well and do not cost an arm and a leg. Just the arm.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

The best way is to use water sensors in combination with a burglar alarm system and a normally open electric main water valve wired to the alarm. The alarm is monitored for water,fire,carbon monoxide,audio,video,burglary and panic if you wish. Most existing alarms have this capability and the devices are add on.

Automation is the future but it costs money and requires knowledgable people to install and maintain it. Oh and did I say money????


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Olemissplumber said:


> The best way is to use water sensors in combination with a burglar alarm system and a normally open electric main water valve wired to the alarm. The alarm is monitored for water,fire,carbon monoxide,audio,video,burglary and panic if you wish. Most existing alarms have this capability and the devices are add on.
> 
> Automation is the future but it costs money and requires knowledgable people to install and maintain it. Oh and did I say money????


You forgot "skilled".....graduate engineers are knowledgeable but seriously would you put faith in them installing & doing a nice job? That's where the skills of a tradesman like plumbers come in! Why do think the guardians of the universe in Ben 10 are called "plumbers"

Blessed are the Blue Collars for they shalt inherit the earth, get off their ass and fix all "F#$*k ups and bring it up to code!


----------

